# G. Loomis E6X



## Callmecaptain (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm looking at picking up a couple new rods (cranking & flipping) I was wondering if anyone here had a chance to try the G. Loomis E6X rods yet?


----------



## Johnny (Aug 9, 2015)

Captain, 
Please complete your profile when you have time.
Knowing what part of the country you hail from helps 
us give you more accurate information.


----------



## Jim (Aug 10, 2015)

No not yet, but those rods have caught my eye as well.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 10, 2015)

Let us know please


----------



## poolie (Aug 10, 2015)

I picked up a 853C a month or so ago but have only had one opportunity to fish with it. It's not a GLX, but it does meet the quality you expect from Loomis. I'd buy a couple more if I didn't think my wife would beat me with them.


----------



## Jim (Aug 10, 2015)

poolie said:


> I picked up a 853C a month or so ago but have only had one opportunity to fish with it. It's not a GLX, but it does meet the quality you expect from Loomis. I'd buy a couple more if I didn't think my wife would beat me with them.


 :LOL2:


----------

